# Cigar Smoke Easy



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Remember how I went to the Cigar Smoke Easy ages ago? Well the pictures are finally up on their website. Check it out, and if you live in Washington, you should go next year! I'll be there again.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the great shots.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

that looks like a interrogation/date hook up room


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> that looks like a interrogation/date hook up room


That's funny, that is exactly what I thought when I first saw the picture.

Looks like they gave away a shitload of humidors though.


----------



## dberge-cl (Mar 28, 2007)

Heather-

I think it's the guy's uniform-like garb that is throwing us off. I hope you got some straight answers out of him! What was the show like? Is your interview posted on your podcast?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks like he's checking you out Heather---


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Looks like he's checking you out Heather---


What!?!?! No I wasn..... ohhh him... ya, that dude is a pig!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Where is your hand at Heather :biggrin: 
Nice picture


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

Is it too much to ask that people post with a little more manners and maturity?


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice photo's. Looks like a great time...


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> Is it too much to ask that people post with a little more manners and maturity?


Darn, and it was my turn. What a buzz kill.:lol:


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> Is it too much to ask that people post with a little more manners and maturity?


With all due respect, I think that people here are very polite to each other. They may joke around a bit, but everyone knows it's all in good fun. You should know by now that no one means anything bad by it.

We come here for a little camaraderie and relaxation. We joke with each other, and sometimes we act "immature" in an attempt to make each other smile, but rarely does anyone cross the line.


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> With all due respect, I think that people here are very polite to each other. They may joke around a bit, but everyone knows it's all in good fun. You should know by now that no one means anything bad by it.
> 
> We come here for a little camaraderie and relaxation. We joke with each other, and sometimes we act "immature" in an attempt to make each other smile, but rarely does anyone cross the line.[/QU
> 
> Amen Brother!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> Is it too much to ask that people post with a little more manners and maturity?


It's all in fun man!


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> With all due respect, I think that people here are very polite to each other. They may joke around a bit, but everyone knows it's all in good fun. You should know by now that no one means anything bad by it.
> 
> We come here for a little camaraderie and relaxation. We joke with each other, and sometimes we act "immature" in an attempt to make each other smile, but rarely does anyone cross the line.


I never said anyone was being impolite so please don't twist my words into something I never said.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> I never said anyone was being impolite so please don't twist my words into something I never said.


I never said you did, ma'am.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> Is it too much to ask that people post with a little more manners and maturity?


Yes it is


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> I never said you did, ma'am.


Then why when I asked "That people post with a little more manners and maturity" did you quote my words and change the subject to politeness? Manners and maturity ore two different things from being polite. Immature people with no manners can be polite but that's not the issue I raised here.


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> Yes it is


Why is that? Are you speaking for yourself or do you think your opinion is that of the vast majority of members here?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

What the Sam Hill's going on here youghins'--now clean your room and I want you to pick up "ALL" your toy's.Now go to Bed!

How's that aye? Now behave yourselves---:angry:


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> Then why when I asked "That people post with a little more manners and maturity" did you quote my words and change the subject to politeness? Manners and maturity ore two different things from being polite. Immature people with no manners can be polite but that's not the issue I raised here.


End it here.

Edit: I don't know what you want stopped and at this point I don't care, but this is definitely not what this board is about.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> Then why when I asked "That people post with a little more manners and maturity" did you quote my words and change the subject to politeness? Manners and maturity ore two different things from being polite. Immature people with no manners can be polite but that's not the issue I raised here.


there was no issue for you to raise here, as you can see YOU are the only one here with an issue, if you dont like what people post then dont read it.

and yes my opinion is for the vast majority


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> End it here.
> 
> Edit: I don't know what you want stopped and at this point I don't care, but this is definitely not what this board is about.


Did I say I wanted anything stopped? No I didn't. I asked a simple question and you keep trying to make more out of it that it is.

If you want to "end it" as you say then why do you keep insisting on arguing and not making any sense? Besides, who are you to demand that anything be ended?


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> there was no issue for you to raise here, as you can see YOU are the only one here with an issue, if you dont like what people post then dont read it.
> 
> and yes my opinion is for the vast majority


Interesting, how do you know your opinion is for the vast majority as you say?

As far as your advice to not read what I don't like, it makes absolutely no sense at all. How does anyone know if they have concerns with a certain post or thread if they don't read it?

And I disagree with you, there is an issue to raise here and it has to do with simple manners and maturity which I would hope people would take into consideration when making posts here.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> Did I say I wanted anything stopped? No I didn't. I asked a simple question and you keep trying to make more out of it that it is.
> 
> If you want to "end it" as you say then why do you keep insisting on arguing and not making any sense? Besides, who are you to demand that anything be ended?


Take 2 and post in the morning


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

canney said:


> Take 2 and post in the morning


What exactly is that a picture of?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> What exactly is that a picture of?


It's a chill pill.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

That is enough.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

The Humongous has spoken!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> The Humongous has spoken!!!


Haha!


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

Scoop said:


> It's a chill pill.


Looks like GHILL to me, it's kind of hard to read it.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> Looks like GHILL to me, it's kind of hard to read it.


In reading back into some of your other post it looks like you tend to have a negative attitude toward things and it seems like you are trying to draw people into a fight.

I do not need that on CigarLive.com so please consider yourself not welcomed here anymore.

As stated before I come here for enjoyment and I do not have time for people like you causing problems and skimming the edge of the rules to make yourself look like a victim. Fortunately we have some great members of the forum that brought your post to my attention.

No Soup for You! Goodbye


----------

